# la matérialité



## retriever gal

Hi folks,

Some more Heritage jargon for you...

Having trouble with la matérialité in the following sentence (second sentence below - I have added the previous 1st sentence for context) :

Là où un paysage donnerait à « voir » des attributs associés ensemble par l’œil de l’observateur, le site culturel des climats révèle* les strates historiques qui ont associé les vignes, les villages et les villes dans sa construction même*. Il restitue dans *la matérialité du* parcellaire, de l’habitat et des villes, « le voir et le savoir » qui en font une construction humaine toujours vivante et exemplaire.

My try :
Whereas a landscape allows*/enables* the naked eye of the observer to physically « see » all of the associated attributes, the cultural site of the Climats reveals *the underlying historical strata **(/layers ?) behind its very construction, which show the combined forces of vines, villages and towns*. The parcel-based viticultural model in its material form *OR in its true form (entirety??)* with its dwellings and towns, therefore includes both "the visible and the intangible" aspects of this dynamic and exemplary human construction.


----------



## Itisi

Suggestion: ...strata which connect vineyards, villages and towns in bringing it about. Through a material representation of parcels, houses and towns,It makes it possible to see and understand...


----------



## Mauricet

Excellent, Itisi. Je n'avais pas compris qu'on parlait d'une _maquette_ ... C'est bien ça ? Parce que la _matérialité_ du parcellaire, c'est simplement sa forme concrète. Dans ce site culturel, elle est montrée en modèle réduit. Ou si j'ai tout faux ??


----------



## Itisi

Ben, c'est moi qui dois avoir tout faux, parce que j'ai fait une petite recherche, mais seulement maintenant, donc un peu tard, et j'ai trouvé des choses... : "Le site culturel des « climats » du vignoble de Bourgogne : un géo-système cohérent" (tout un article).  En fait, j'ai du mal à bien comprendre de quoi il s'agit (ça fait beaucoup à lire...) mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être une maquette !


----------



## Itisi

This is what I think it means (not necessarily the best translation...):It makes it possible to see and understand how the parcels, hamlets and  towns were shaped, and presents them as living models of human  creations.


----------



## retriever gal

No definitely not a maquette...
Context = this is an extract concerning the Unesco candidature of the Climats (of Burgundy) for inscription on the world heritage list as a cultural site rather than a cultural landscape...because of all the intangible heritage included (knowledge, ancestral expertise, historical human construction of the landscape etc)...I think but a lot of unnecessarily wordy jargon which kind of clouds the meaning I feel....?
Unless I've totally lost the plot...


----------



## Itisi

retriever gal said:


> a lot of unnecessarily wordy jargon which kind of _clouds the meaning_


You haven't lost the plot, it's typical of that type of French 'style' (I'm staying polite! ).  Bon courage !

PS - Why be polite : pretentious gobbledegook.


----------



## Uncle Bob

For me it is something like "It (the landscape), in the material form of the plots, the habitat and the towns, restitutes the ways of (human) seeing and knowing which make it (the landscape again) a living and exemplary human construction."

Putting that into an English which doesn't sound like airy-fairy waffle will be a job!

Just a try: "The landscape, with its parcels of land, houses and towns, materialises people's ways of seeing and knowing, making it a human construction which is both living and exemplary." (Mind you, that would apply to anywhere!)


----------



## retriever gal

Thanks both of you - good to know it's not just me...why can't people just write clear, plain language when things need to be precise - we're not trying for the Prix Goncourt here after all!!!


----------



## Mauricet

Dans ce texte, il s'agit surtout de dire en quoi un _*site* culturel_ diffère d'un simple _*paysage*_, par la révélation des strates de sa construction et de l'articulation de ses éléments dans un système toujours vivant. Je ne trouve pas ça particulièrement creux ni infondé ou prétentieux.


----------



## Itisi

*Mauricet*, ce n'est pas ce qui est dit, mais la façon tarabiscotée de le dire.  Si c'était formulé comme tu viens de le faire, il n'y aurait pas de problème!


----------



## Keith Bradford

You're right, Itisi.  Let's not forget that the troublesome phrase is _Il restitue dans la matérialité du parcellaire_... Here, two abstract nouns (or perhaps an abstract noun and an adjective) are dragooned into service to represent what are actually very real objects: rocks and soil!   I don't think there's any excuse, in English at least, for avoiding something like "The very land, and the way it is divided into plots, shows to our eyes and our minds..."


----------



## retriever gal

Yes Mauricet - both Itisi & I were talking about the FORME not the FOND : thanks for re-writing this sentence in clear French so we can translate it as such - without having to decipher a very roundabout way of saying the same thing! I'd much rather translate you!


----------



## retriever gal

Thanks Keith, yes that sounds good - that phrase is so typical of pseudo-intellectual 'fogging' which has no place in a document that needs a certain amount of precision (the case here) & clarity. Give me plain every time!


----------



## Itisi

Keith Bradford said:


> "The very land, and the way it is divided into plots, shows to our eyes and our minds..."


Aaah, like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## retriever gal

Oui on respire enfin!


----------



## Mauricet

L'emploi de mots abstraits est mieux accepté en français qu'en anglais, manifestement ! Mais je vous assure que ce texte n'a rien de particulièrement abscons pour un francophone. C'est écrit pour une requête à l'Unesco, si j'ai bien compris, et ces choses-là sont lues et relues ...


----------



## Keith Bradford

We mustn't lose sight of the fact that, though half its vocabulary is French, the English language has an Anglo-Saxon structure. Plus, our educational systems are very different; philosophy isn't taught in British secondary schools for instance.

The result is that, if you attempt to translate a sentence like this which _n'a rien de particulièrement abscons *pour un francophone*_, by a parallel sentence in English, you'll end up with what Itisi in #7 called pretentious gobbledygook. Heaven forbid that we should conclude that French wine-growers or civil servants are in their nature more pretentious or gobbledygookian than their English counterparts - they just *write *quite differently, that's all. In my view (though not perhaps in the view of all UNESCO staff?) this particular style needs a radical rewrite when being put into English.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> ces choses-là sont lues et relues ...


Bien obligé, pour comprendre !

PS - Honestly, the French could be better written, as shown by Mauricet at # 10.


----------



## archijacq

"Là où un paysage donnerait à « voir » des attributs associés ensemble par l’œil de l’observateur, le site culturel des climats révèle*les strates historiques qui ont associé les vignes, les villages et les villes dans sa construction même*. Il restitue dans *la matérialité du* parcellaire, de l’habitat et des villes, « le voir et le savoir » qui en font une construction humaine toujours vivante et exemplaire."

"Il restitue" se rapporte apparemment au "site culturel" et non au "paysage".
La suggestion de KB ne me semble pas juste.
_"The very land, and the way it is divided into plots, shows to our eyes and our minds..."
_
It reflects in the tangible materialization ...?


----------



## Keith Bradford

archijacq said:


> ...La suggestion de KB ne me semble pas juste.
> _"The very land, and the way it is divided into plots, shows to our eyes and our minds..."
> _
> It reflects in the tangible materialization ...?



Sorry, _tangible materialisation _isn't anything that *I'*d write, nor anyone I love.  My suggestion in blue above wasn't meant to be a translation of the sentence (I deliberately called it _something like_), but a suggestion of the type of rewrite that might be called for.  If anyone struggling with a text like this wants a real translation, my rates are very reasonable...


----------



## Itisi

To me, 'tangible materialisation' is what we are trying to get away from...

Something with 'concrete form/expression'?


----------



## Kelly B

Itisi said:


> To me, 'tangible materialisation' is what we are trying to get away from...
> 
> Something with 'concrete form/expression'?


Exactly what I was thinking, for what it's worth.


----------



## Mauricet

Keith Bradford said:


> We mustn't lose sight of the fact that, though half its vocabulary is French, the English language has an Anglo-Saxon structure. Plus, our educational systems are very different; philosophy isn't taught in British secondary schools for instance.
> 
> The result is that, if you attempt to translate a sentence like this which _n'a rien de particulièrement abscons *pour un francophone*_, by a parallel sentence in English, you'll end up with what Itisi in #7 called pretentious gobbledygook. Heaven forbid that we should conclude that French wine-growers or civil servants are in their nature more pretentious or gobbledygookian than their English counterparts - they just *write *quite differently, that's all. In my view (though not perhaps in the view of all UNESCO staff?) this particular style needs a radical rewrite *when being put into English*.


Je souscris parfaitement à cette façon de voir la traduction du français à l'anglais, qui signale une difficulté importante dont tous les participants de ce forum devraient être bien conscients.


----------



## retriever gal

Here here! I'll drink to that!
I like concrete form/expression although 'concrete' is perhaps not 'arty' enough : physical/tangible?? Might take you up on that Keith!


----------



## piloulac

Pour ma part, voilà ce que j'entends en français :
L'observateur définit un paysage en associant les attributs qu'il a sous les yeux. Dans le cas d'un site culturel, il lui faut prendre en compte les strates historiques qui modèlent cette association des vignes, des hameaux et des villes dans la construction-même de ce site. Le site culturel permet de mesurer la matérialité des parcelles, de l'habitat et parallèlement, il rend compte du "voir" et du "savoir" qui le fondent comme construction humaine toujours vivante et de facto exemplaire.

Toutefois, je dirais comme Mauricet que la formulation originale est bien mieux adaptée à son objet et probablement au public qu'elle a pour but de convaincre.


----------



## Keith Bradford

la matérialité parcellaire = *the evidence of the field boundaries*, perhaps?


----------



## retriever gal

Why couldn't _they_ have put it like *you* did Piloulac? This is what we are asking! Personally, I think they are defeating the object ....: you've heard of the English expression of "not being able to see the forest for the trees" ??


----------



## Mauricet

> Why couldn't _they_ have put it like *you* did Piloulac?


Mais parce qu'ils écrivent pour des francophones, pas pour des Anglais, nom de d'là !





> la formulation originale est bien mieux adaptée à son objet et probablement au public qu'elle a pour but de convaincre.


Ce qui implique que les traducteurs de ce genre de textes doivent non seulement être anglophones, mais connaître le français à fond, différences culturelles comprises selon ce qu'a expliqué Keith. Autrement ils auront énormément de mal ...


----------



## Keith Bradford

piloulac said:


> ...la formulation originale est bien mieux adaptée à son objet et probablement au public qu'elle a pour but de convaincre.



I'm not persuaded.

Since the _objet _is to describe a physical landscape, it it self-evident that abstract nouns are the best way to do it?
Are the _public à convaincre _(UNESCO officials) all French-educated?


----------



## Mauricet

> the _objet _is to *describe* a physical landscape


C'est ça qui n'est pas évident : le décrire, ou en démontrer la valeur inestimable du point de vue de la raison d'être de l'Unesco ?

Je présume que ceux des _UNESCO officials_ qui choisiront la version française pour évaluer le projet seront au moins francophones, même s'ils n'ont pas grandi dans notre système éducatif.


----------



## retriever gal

Mais justement, on m'a demandé de traduire toutes les questions d'ICOMOS et les réponses du côté de ceux qui défendent le dossier des Climats en anglais car la plupart des délibérations sur le dossier d'inscription sont en anglais...et comme l'anglais n'est PAS la langue maternelle de _tous_ les participants, il faut un anglais "to the point, easy to understand..." - dommage que les auteurs de l'original n'aient pas pris cela en compte..


----------



## Itisi

Mais il faut que ce soit au moins un peu obscur pour être pris au sérieux !


----------



## retriever gal

I have difficulty adhering to that "logic' ...not in my culture maybe!


----------

